# SQL Dateien ausführen



## motoric18 (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte in Java sql dateien ausführen und
in einer textdatei die ergebisse speichern wie z.b start-> auto.sql
und speichere ergebnis ->in auto.txt.

Konnte leider dazu nichts finden, gruß.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Okt 2011)

und wo war jetzt die frage?


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2011)

mögliche Vorgehensweise:
1. mit JDBC Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbauen
2. Statements aus SQL-File mit BufferedReader auslesen
3. Statements ausführen
4. Inhalt des ResultSets mittels PrintWriter in txt-Datei rausschreiben


----------



## motoric18 (12. Okt 2011)

Also wie sieht der code dazu aus.
EIn Beispiel oder ähnliches. Hab sowas nie gemacht.
Oder Tipp danke


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2011)

motoric18 hat gesagt.:


> Also wie sieht der code dazu aus.


Zu was genau?
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 17 Datenströme
Datenbankmanagement mit JDBC
Beispiel DB Abfrage


----------



## Jigga (12. Okt 2011)

tipp steht da ja. eine datei auslesen kannst du ja bestimmt bereits,ansonsten mal schnell googlen (ist nicht schwer). zu JDBC gibt es ebenfalls zich tutorials, aber da du ja etwas ausführen willst, vermute ich,dass du bereits Erfahrung mit Datenbankprogrammierung hast. 
Bleibt nur noch eine Datei schreiben basierend auf dem ResultSet: siehe "java textdatei erstellen"


----------



## Jigga (12. Okt 2011)

wieso "Hausaufgaben"?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Okt 2011)

Weil das Thema förmlich danach schreit, Hausaufgaben zu sein ;-)


----------



## maki (12. Okt 2011)

Weil ich den Thread nicht sofort schliessen wollte 

Die Javaforen bleiben den Leuten vorbehalten, die Interesse an Java haben, eigeninitiative zeigen und deutlich machen dass sie Interesse daran haben ihr Problem zu lösen.
Einfach nur kommen, das Problem wage schildern und zu sagen "Code bitte" erfüllt keines dieser Kriterien.

Damit will ich NICHT diejenigen schlecht darstellen die echtes Interesse daran haben ihre Hausaufgaben zu lösen und hier nur Hilfe zu konkreten fragen haben, es fehlt schlicht an einem passenderen Forum


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Okt 2011)

System.gc() ist aber durchaus eine passende Kategorie für alle "Ich will fertigen Code haben"-Threads


----------

